# Frelux Flashlights



## Ozythemandias

I hope it's OK with everyone, I'm going to be changing the purpose of this thread to be a general Frelux thread. benjamin seems to be posting most of his updates to his Facebook group and Instagram, I'll try to share them all here. 

Updates will be posted in the comments.



------------(Original Thread Titile: Frelux Firefly Series) -----------

Benjamin over at Frelux has been working on some ideas for a Firefly series of his lights that will be higher end torches with inlays and/or other custom finishes or features. 

Here's a test he did with brass inlay and a custom finish that will be called Vestige (naming credit goes to yours truly). You can see the Firefly Shield on the top of the light that will be on all Firefly series lights.


----------



## Roger Sully

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

I like the "reload" & " make ready" on the tail lol.
Hopefully everyone will start buying these so I can get one of the black ones for myself!


----------



## iamlucky13

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

The inlays look great, and the worn finish really completes the look. Very nice.


----------



## magellan

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Very nice. I look forward to seeing more info on these.


----------



## scout24

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Love the Firefly shield, not sure about the inlays. Enjoying my light, though, and looking forward to my next purchase. Keep up the good work!


----------



## scintillator

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Those Frelux Firefly Series lights are awesome looking,are they all Titanium?


----------



## Lucky Duck

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

What are the output levels in lumens? Is there a sub lumen level?


----------



## Random Dan

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

I think I remember talk of an improved driver coming out at some point, but the website doesn't show any driver info for the current lights. Anybody know the scoop?


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*



magellan said:


> Very nice. I look forward to seeing more info on these.



Any specific details you're looking for? If you want to check one out theres currently a passaround going on https://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?446798-Frelux-Synergy1-Passaround



Scout24 said:


> Love the Firefly shield, not sure about the inlays. Enjoying my light, though, and looking forward to my next purchase. Keep up the good work!



Feedback is great! What don't you like about the inlays? 




scintillator said:


> Those Frelux Firefly Series lights are awesome looking,are they all Titanium?



With the current design only the middle section can be bare metal. Benjamin hasn't made any titanium yet but some cool brass and bronze units










LuckyDuck said:


> What are the output levels in lumens? Is there a sub lumen level?





Random Dan said:


> I think I remember talk of an improved driver coming out at some point, but the website doesn't
> show any driver info for the current lights. Anybody know the scoop?



The new drivers will be Low-Medium-High with better mode spacing than the original drivers and slightly higher output. Production is complete for those driver so it's only a couple weeks out, Benjamin plans on getting them measured in a proper sphere so he can publish some reliable numbers.


----------



## emu124

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Looks nice :thumbsup:
Where can I order one? Does he have a Website?....Google search didn't show any results... :shrug:


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*



emu124 said:


> Looks nice :thumbsup:
> Where can I order one? Does he have a Website?....Google search didn't show any results... :shrug:



Not sure about CPF rules with links, just search for “Frelux” and it’s the first result for me.


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

All the Nichia pre-orders were gone (google Frelux Synergy1). There was some Cree still available yesterday when I looked.


----------



## emu124

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Got it ...Thanks buddies :thumbsup:
Yeah, not much left...


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

There will be a big restocking once the new drivers are available, probably 2 weeks or so


----------



## nfetterly

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*



Ozythemandias said:


> There will be a big restocking once the new drivers are available, probably 2 weeks or so



Thank you!


----------



## Ozythemandias

*Re: Frelux Firefly Series*

Benjamin announced a new light today, the FML:



> Here's something else I've been working on...
> I was supposed to be designing less complicated stuff but the more simple it looks the more complicated it seems to get #FML ... Here's the new product ive been working on, the Frelux Magnetic Light. What did you think it meant ?
> 
> 
> 
> 🤣
> I am pretty happy with it, its quirky, it's small, and runs off a single AAA. It seems to fit those situations where something comes up and you think FML I'm gonna need both my hands and a light
> 
> 
> 
> 😉.



















More photos https://imgur.com/a/xEeYQRK

It's a 1 x AAA reverse clicky light with a strong magnet base and flexible articulating neck. For this application Benjamin stuck with the original driver and UI, Medium - Low - High

Speaking of which, new drivers for the Synergy1 have arrived! Low - Medium - High with a lower Low and a higher High. Estimated about 30-40% increase in the High mode level output, a couple units are en-route to a third party legit integrating sphere for some real numbers


----------



## Tixx

Been so anxious to get one of these if the UI could include a moonlight and say an XP-L neutral.


----------



## iamlucky13

That FML is definitely something I could see a machinist coming up with. Looks very practical.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Here's a video comparing the new Synergy1 driver output and mode spacing/order with the older one

[video]http://tinypic.com/r/210n2w9/9[/video]


----------



## Ozythemandias

Some photos of the FML after anodizing 











Current status is that a couple are being sent out for some real world use and evaluation before moving into production.


----------



## ironhorse

That looks like a must have for me.
I like the looks of the raw machined better than the black anodized.


----------



## Lucky Duck

I like the looks of the raw machined better than the black anodized.[/QUOTE]

+1 on that!


----------



## Ozythemandias

Some Frelux updates!!!

Busy week in the Frelux Factory! The first Firefly Series drop is scheduled for this afternoon, you can find the lights already listed on the site but they are marked as sold out until the drop is live








All of the lights will have the upgraded driver and the wonderful Nichia 219b R9080 SW45. Bodies will be available in a couple different colors and either solid brass centers or brass inlays with either the tumbled or Vestige finish. 




The new drivers have been tested in a proper certified sphere (not DIY), here's the specs:
Cree XP-G2 Low: 1.9 lm
Cree XP-G2 Mid: 37 lm
Cree XP-G2 High: 188 lm 


Nichia 219c Low: 1.4 lm
Nichia 219c Mid: 25 lm
Nichia 219c High: 125 lm

There will be a preorder open for the standard series lights (upgraded drivers of course) this Friday. 



With regards to the FML, Benjamin did some runtime testing and was not happy with the performance so it's being slightly scaled up to AA and will have over 10 hours of runtime on the medium mode. Small change for way better performance, great choice imo.


----------



## Tixx

Hope to get my first


----------



## Tixx

That was rough! Got #4


----------



## Ozythemandias

Tixx said:


> That was rough! Got #4



Congrats! They went real fast


----------



## Tixx

Ozythemandias said:


> Congrats! They went real fast



Thanks! One disappeared on me while filling out info and had to choose another. Betting Amazon pay is faster, but don't have it. Seems filling out the first page of the order is when they can still be taken from you.


----------



## Tixx

Damn this is one nice light! Fit, Finish, Design, Quality...Absolutely beautiful! Over the past year I had been really on the hunt for a side by side. This is amazing! I would like to offer my personal opinion on possible improvements from my few hours with the light. I am the proud owner of #4 from this last run. First time owner.

1) More robust or thicker rubber for the switch

2) When initially turning on, there is a small pre-flash which would be nice to remove

3) Sub-lumen moonlight

4) Maybe look into driver software like the BLF A6

5) Possible use of 10440 batteries for a wider range of output possibilities

I don't know limitations of design, size or other things and don't claim to be an expert. If I didn't like this light so much, I wouldn't bother with suggestions that fit my "ideal" flashlight. It's that I could see this as a contender for top rotation EDC easily. I can't put it down. It is so great to have in hand. 100x better than expected.


----------



## Luckyonion

Awesome to read feedback. Eagerly awaiting my Firefly [emoji106][emoji119]


----------



## Ozythemandias

Preorder is currently open if you want a custom built to order BFG Synergy1


----------



## Johnnyh

Ozythemandias said:


> Preorder is currently open if you want a custom built to order BFG Synergy1



Thanks for the heads up Ozy, just ordered all black with raw clip...looking forward!


----------



## Ozythemandias

LiquidRetro’s review on the passaround unit 

https://youtu.be/oppEb6439dg


----------



## phosphor22

I am just learning about these lights, and as an AAA / AA (Eneloops, of course) fan, I am very interested in finding out more. I am reading the passaround light reviews and will keep up with what everyone is saying. 
Will more Firefly versions happen anytime soon?


----------



## Ozythemandias

phosphor22 said:


> I am just learning about these lights, and as an AAA / AA (Eneloops, of course) fan, I am very interested in finding out more. I am reading the passaround light reviews and will keep up with what everyone is saying.
> Will more Firefly versions happen anytime soon?



There are two Firefly units in the works but they'll be different (more special) than the recent drop.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Slight update, Benjamin bought a new machine to handle the increased demand of having two models. Hopefully this will allow him to have stock available for purchase more consistently.

There's some new Firefly Series lights in the works, here's a WIP of a Synergy1 hand engraved by Leo of LM Toolworks 










EDIT: Completed photos below


----------



## Thetasigma

Ozythemandias said:


> Slight update, Benjamin bought a new machine to handle the increased demand of having two models. Hopefully this will allow him to have stock available for purchase more consistently.
> 
> There's some new Firefly Series lights in the works, here's a WIP of a Synergy1 hand engraved by Leo of LM Toolworks



That thing is a damn masterpiece


----------



## phosphor22

Hmmm brass! Looks very nice. Do you know if copper might be in the works?


----------



## Ozythemandias

phosphor22 said:


> Hmmm brass! Looks very nice. Do you know if copper might be in the works?



Definitely in the plans, not sure how soon. Not engraved by Leo though.


----------



## pc_light

Just a quick note to say Customer Service experience with Frelux has been great.

Good communications throughout (except during waitlist wait) and although my Synergy1 BFG had a minor issue it was taken care of faster than you say "Frelux". :twothumbs

Good light, great service,... this could be the start of a beautiful relationship.


----------



## Ozythemandias

If anyone is interested, the preorder is currently open.


----------



## phosphor22

This light is great... love the ergonomics especially, as well as the modes and the fairly warm Nichia LED.
Differing color choices regarding the body are also a plus.
This is my new go-to light.


----------



## Ozythemandias

One of two collaboration lights between Frelux and LM Toolworks, the Frelux Synergy1 in aluminum with a brass center section and custom hand engravings. This unit was auctioned off over the weekend.


----------



## archimedes

Hey Ozy, how do I get another one of these, and are the books open for custom engraving from LM Toolworks ?

I wish both of them were around here on CPF, but I don't do any other "social media"

Feel free to reply by PM, if preferred, and thanks


----------



## bla2000

I just received a clear anodized Synergy1 from the most recent run. My first impression is that this is an excellent light. It's larger than my 4Sevens Preon Revo or Maratac AAA but its shape is easy to hold and clip in a pocket.


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> Hey Ozy, how do I get another one of these, and are the books open for custom engraving from LM Toolworks ?
> 
> I wish both of them were around here on CPF, but I don't do any other "social media"
> 
> Feel free to reply by PM, if preferred, and thanks



Missed your question here, I’m afraid there’s no books for either Leo or Frelux, sending you a PM.


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> Missed your question here, I’m afraid there’s no books for either Leo or Frelux, sending you a PM.


Replied, with thanks.


----------



## troutpool

Ozy, thanks for posting information about these lights here on CPF.

Are we to assume that all lights are made of aluminum except those with obvious brass or bronze sections?


----------



## Ozythemandias

troutpool said:


> Ozy, thanks for posting information about these lights here on CPF.
> 
> Are we to assume that all lights are made of aluminum except those with obvious brass or bronze sections?



The Synergy1 is designed with an anodized aluminum front and tail piece, although the middle section doesn't have to be anodized. So you're statement would be correct  

The Synergy2 currently in development will have more flexibility with the materials


----------



## Ozythemandias

Benjamin posted a teaser on the facebook group:



> . I received the second prototype in the mail today of what I'm calling my new platform. It will be the basis for a few new products and it will be 100% Frelux. There is still a bit of a journey ahead but I enjoy taking the road less traveled.
> 
> In addition to that I continue to work on FML production and hope to open a pre-order for that in a week's time.


----------



## Ozythemandias

The FML preorder will open on Friday. 

There’s a limited amount that can be made due to the parts he has on hand. There may be additional runs in the future but if there are it probably won’t be for a while.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Frelux FML preorder is currently live on the website


----------



## Johnnyh

Thanks Ozy, placed my order for a brushed raw...


----------



## aginthelaw

I just looked and everything is sold out, or am I missing something?


----------



## Stoneking

aginthelaw said:


> I just looked and everything is sold out, or am I missing something?



Sold out?!?! No!!!!


----------



## Johnnyh

Stoneking said:


> Sold out?!?! No!!!!


Just looked at the Frelux site...looks like the FML is still up for pre-order...not sure why it would indicate sold out...hmmmm.


----------



## bla2000

Does anyone's FML work with eneloops? I tried one in maine and it's not working.


----------



## K2-bk-bl-rd

Same here! I ordered some Eneloop pro AA’s for mine. They barely fit (almost got one stuck) and do not seem to power it. I thought these were the recommended battery for it.


----------



## ironhorse

Some work in mine, some don't.
Also some fit, some are too large in diameter.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I just tried some Ikealoops, one fit and the other didn’t. 

I informed Benjamin, he’ll be doing additional testing on a wider variety of brands. Hope to have more info tomorrow.


----------



## bla2000

I did some testing of my own as I have 2 FMLs which I just received.

On 1 FML a Lada 2450 fits but on the other it is too tight. In the FML it fits in, it doesn't light up.
In both FML a 10 year old eneloop fits in both. In 1 it doesn't light up. In the other it will light up but I have to back off the button cap a little and then it works. But it is tricky as the connection seems a bit weak. Perhaps its a spring issue.
In both of my FMLs a energizer lithium works perfectly with the button cap screwed all the way down.

I have more eneloops that I plan to test with.


----------



## bla2000

After writing the last post I put the 10 year eneloop into the FML that I had a energizer lithium installed for half a day. Now it is working fine with the button cap screwed down and the 10 year old eneloop installed. Perhaps the spring needed to be compressed a bit before the eneloop worked correctly.

I don't know if every FML is similar to mine but perhaps Benjamin need to add a note to the instructions saying to use an energizer lithium or alkaline for half a day to compress the spring. Or maybe he can do that at his shop before sending the out to his customers.

I'll do further testing with my 2nd FML and other eneloops.


----------



## bla2000

I found another 10 year old eneloop and Lada 2450. Both Ladas only fit 1 FML and not the other. In the FML that both fit in neither lights up. The 2nd 10 year old eneloop lights up in both FMLs now so perhaps it isn't a spring issue.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Benjamin bought and tested a wide range of NiMH brands over the past couple of days and found a lot of inconsistency and variations from the standard AA alkaline dimensions. Even within the same 4 pack of Enloop Pros, some fit in the FML and others didn’t. 

He did confirm that the Energizer “Recharge Universal” NiMH all seem to fit. Other brands or models may or may not fit. 

It’s unfortunate and unexpected, he didn’t have this issue with the Synergy1, there seems to be greater size variations in AA batteries than AAA sized. Future designs will have much more exhaustive testing on battery fitment. If you have a favorite AA NiMH battery and it doesn’t fit the FML, just reach out the Benjamin directly via email, Facebook or Instagram.


----------



## ironhorse

Family photos


----------



## Illumination

Any word on whether there will be another run? This light looks really cool... very interesting design.


----------



## Ozythemandias

Illumination said:


> Any word on whether there will be another run? This light looks really cool... very interesting design.



Benjamin is currently working on another (large) Synergy1 drop, while simultaneously finishing up the Synergy2 design before making a prototype


----------



## archimedes

Surprised no one has mentioned the combo drop yet, but I had a different question here ...

I have a Gen1 light engine (Nichia) and a Gen2 light engine (Cree)

Is it normal to have "pre-flash" on the latter ?

And if so, is it all Gen2 engines ?


----------



## the0dore3524

archimedes said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the combo drop yet, but I had a different question here ...
> 
> I have a Gen1 light engine (Nichia) and a Gen2 light engine (Cree)
> 
> Is it normal to have "pre-flash" on the latter ?
> 
> And if so, is it all Gen2 engines ?



I believe it is. A lot of people have mentioned they have it. Funnily enough, though, I’ve never observed it on my own Synergy1 with the Gen 2 engine.


----------



## archimedes

Thanks for the info.

I don't mind the mode sequence or spacing of Gen1 as much as the pre-flash of Gen2, though


----------



## Illumination

Besides the coolness factor, is there any benefit to 2AAAs vs. single AA? A single AA has more than double the capacity of a AAA. The AA will be paired with a regulator / driver to increase the voltage.

I still want one in any case...


----------



## Ozythemandias

archimedes said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned the combo drop yet, but I had a different question here ...
> 
> I have a Gen1 light engine (Nichia) and a Gen2 light engine (Cree)
> 
> Is it normal to have "pre-flash" on the latter ?
> 
> And if so, is it all Gen2 engines ?



There was a small batch of Gen2 that had the preflash but it’s been resolved. Shoot Ben an email and he’ll take care of it.


----------



## archimedes

Ozythemandias said:


> There was a small batch of Gen2 that had the preflash but it’s been resolved. Shoot Ben an email and he’ll take care of it.



Have sent a message through the "Contact Us" portal on his website (since I don't have his direct eMail) and will update here, once resolved. Much appreciated, thanks !


----------



## TomK85

In the market for a Synergy1 but doubting about the color. The dark looks a bit tactical but combines better with a brass midsection of retention nut. The clear anodized looks a bit more stylish.


----------



## troutpool

The new gray is an interesting and unusual color. The anodizing is always first rate on these lights.


----------



## Thetasigma

troutpool said:


> The new gray is an interesting and unusual color. The anodizing is always first rate on these lights.



Definitely ordered one in the grey as it is quite beautiful. The anodizing on these is the best I've seen on lights and damn near the best I've seen in general


----------



## Rstype

Heard a lot about this lights. Gave in and ordered a black with blue clip synergy1. Excited to finally try one. Loving the aaa format


----------



## Illumination

Rstype said:


> Heard a lot about this lights. Gave in and ordered a black with blue clip synergy1. Excited to finally try one. Loving the aaa format




Ugh. I missed the preorder! 

Any idea if there will be another???


----------



## Thetasigma

The new grey is a winner! Beautiful sort of gunmetal grey that shifts a bit depending on the lighting. Makes it tricky to photograph accurately, hand photo is probably the most accurate on most monitors.


----------



## Rstype

Illumination said:


> Ugh. I missed the preorder!
> 
> Any idea if there will be another???



im sure there will be another run. Be it similar to the last pre-order or maybe even other options. I just got mine today. Very happy with it. Black with blue clip. New edc 

@thetasigma

that grey looks so awesome. I regret not ordering one in grey. It looks so cool.


----------



## Illumination

Thanks. Fingers crossed!

Glad you liked yours.


----------



## troutpool

Pre-order for Synergy 1 is now open on the Frelux website.


----------



## mk2rocco

Just pre-ordered a light! I got an extra pill/driver so I can swap a XP-L HI in [emoji16]

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Illumination

Rstype said:


> im sure there will be another run. Be it similar to the last pre-order or maybe even other options. I just got mine today. Very happy with it. Black with blue clip. New edc
> 
> @thetasigma
> 
> that grey looks so awesome. I regret not ordering one in grey. It looks so cool.






I think the raw and grey both look fantastic... I just the Synergy 1 in Grey... Looking forward to it.


----------



## troutpool

Does anyone have news about the Synergy 2 and when it might be available?


----------



## Johnnyh

troutpool said:


> Does anyone have news about the Synergy 2 and when it might be available?



If you do the social media thing, Benjamin Frelux is very active on Instagram and gives regular updates and a lot of inside looks at the manufacturing process that go into the lights and is very responsive to followers. Last thing I saw was that prototypes are in full working order and testing looked good.


----------



## nbp

Just grabbed a Synergy of the Marketplace. Very nice! I’m excited to give it some pocket time and see how it does.


----------



## archimedes

nbp said:


> Just grabbed a Synergy of the Marketplace. Very nice! I’m excited to give it some pocket time and see how it does.



Nice, interested to hear your thoughts ....


----------



## Burgess

Couldn't resist any longer.


Just ordered a Frelux Synergy1 BFG
(Nichia 219C emitter)


Okay . . . .
THIS will be my Final AAA flashlight, EVER !

Got enough of 'em now !
I promise !




* UPDATE * --

Received mine, and it's Very Sweet !

Nice performer, indeed !


My ONLY con:

Would sure HATE to hafta' change batteries in the DARK,
or in a Hurry !

Especially if I didn't have a table or bench to work at !

While Standing Up would certainly be Challenging !

:sigh:
_


----------



## gravelrash

Yeah, I broke down and bought one of these too - a gray BFG edition because Doom! My only AAA flashlights were Betas/Titans, but I'm really enjoying this light. I'm surprised I somehow didn't know about Frelux until last month.

It is smaller than I thought it would be, but pleasantly so, and thinner sits well in the pocket. The fit and finish is really very nice. I wasn't so sure about the reverse clicky switch, but after having played with it I can see why it makes sense. Full, solid press to turn it on; silent, half-press to change modes. Low-Med-High and nothing else, which I appreciate.

I'll echo Burgess above: I wouldn't want to change batteries in the dark or in a hurry. I'm using lithium primaries.

I was initially confused by their web site FAQ, which talks about pre-orders and shipping being months out, but it seems like the products shown as in-stock actually are. I got mine in a few days.

Will it occasionally get EDC rotation? It already has! I like it that much. I used to be a clip fan; no longer since I started to edc a Rotary instead of a Clicky. Thankfully taking the clip off the Frelux is trivial, and a lanyard loop can be ordered instead of the clip (unfortunately the upgrade titanium loop by itself is out-of-stock). It may not permanently replace my Rotary but I will use it. It seems to be very well thought out and the jimping on the BFG version feels great. Tailstand? Check. Anti-roll? Check. Rechargeables (NiMH)? Check. Locally made (USA)? Check. Well done, Frelux.

Seriously why aren't more people talking about these? Availability? Unknown reliability? Too new? I could see a lot of people carrying these who don't want to spend the money on an HDS. I guess there are many good lights out there but for me this one stands out just for the form factor. Yep, diff'rent strokes for all us addicted folks.

I'm looking forward to the Synergy2, and there are apparently social media posts about it, but I don't participate in those sites. I wish they were more active here on CPF.

Oh, and that solid olive green colorway is really tempting...


----------



## ironhorse

Just guessing, but one of the reasons they aren't more popular is the limited availability. He is a one man operation, doing this in his spare time from his full time job.
Awesome lights though. I have the Synergy and the FML.


----------



## Ozythemandias

I forgot about this thread! Here's a breakdown of the Synergy2, his new model. 







2xAA, custom driver with custom ramping UI, e switch with rotational mechanical switch lockout and a neat innovative self adjusting pocket clip. The pictured body is tumbled aluminum then hard anodized, it will be available in a variety of colors and metals. 

He's been hard at work with production prep to ensure steady inventory. You can see some of the behind the scenes work on his instagram page if you want to follow along.


----------



## Stoneking

Can’t wait to get a hold of one of these!


----------



## Thetasigma

Been waiting for over a year now, patiently.....


----------



## LuxTacGear

Looking forward to this. What type of AA will this run with?


----------



## jrgold

Where do I sign up for the 2?


----------



## ironhorse

LuxTacGear said:


> Looking forward to this. What type of AA will this run with?




It will run on 1 or 2 alkaleaks, 1 or 2 eneloops, and 1 or 2 Li-ion 14500.


----------



## jrgold

ironhorse said:


> It will run on 1 or 2 alkaleaks, 1 or 2 eneloops, and 1 or 2 Li-ion 14500.



Which is exactly why I’m interested, omnivores are always good


----------



## Ozythemandias

[FONT=&quot]






I've been missing the Synergy2 ever since I had to send the prototype back. Got lucky enough to get mine today and it has my initials on it [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The new Olive Drab color is great and the bronze anodized clip really compliments it well. I can say without hyperbole that this is one of the best EDC flashlights ever created and will be a runaway hit. The battery flexibility (4 possible configurations), robust yet dummy proof UI, form factor and size, excellent LED choice, output range from moonlight to turbo (while barely getting warm), customization options, build quality and durability while staying a reasonable price will all guarantee this to be in huge demand. I really hope Ben can keep up with it.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Basic info:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1 or 2 x AA/14500 (button top only)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]LHD351D 92 CRI 5000k[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E Switch with mechanical rotational lockout[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]FPV-AA constant current (no PWM) custom driver with infinite ramping UI including shortcuts to turbo and moonlight.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Physical RPP, LVP and Thermal Protection[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]There no official output numbers yet but IIRC I got like 600 on my DIY tube with the proto. One important factor is the shape allows for plenty extra mass that really helps the thermal handling. It barely gets warm on turbo unless on for significant amount of time.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot](Disclaimer: The light was gifted to me with no strings attached as a gesture of appreciation for assistance I provided during its development)




[/FONT]


----------



## Thetasigma

Got mine and I've a put a write-up together on it. TLDR: This is IMO one of the best EDC lights made to date and strongly worth considering.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...Review-Frelux-Synergy-2&p=5376308#post5376308


----------



## Stoneking

Since this light can run off of one AA, is it possible to run two batteries of a dissimilar chemistry?
Most likely no, but I thought I’d ask anyways.


----------



## Thetasigma

Stoneking said:


> Since this light can run off of one AA, is it possible to run two batteries of a dissimilar chemistry?
> Most likely no, but I thought I’d ask anyways.



No


----------



## nmiller

Is there a momentary on function? Thanks!


----------



## ironhorse

https://i.imgur.com/wSesham.jpg

New addition to the Frelux family, the Synergy 2.

What's great about the new light?
1. The electronic switch with lockout. You can lock or unlock with the index finger while holding it in your hand.
Instant access to low and high plus ramp up and down.
2. The clip. It sits in a dovetail and can be adjusted for more or less tension.
3. Batteries. 1 or 2 alkaline (Alka leak). 1 or 2 Eneloop. 1 or 2 lithium ion.
4. LED. Samsung LH351D 92 CRI. Nice tint and nice CRI
5. Reverse polarity protection.
6. Low voltage protection.
7. Over temp protection.
8. Available in numerous color combinations.

And it still fits in the watch pocket of jeans.


----------



## jrgold

9. I’m really jealous of this light. Really want one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Burgess

Received my Frelux Synergy2 a week ago.

Really LOVE this !

The user interface is Brilliant !
(no pun intended)


:twothumbs
_


----------



## thermal guy

Are these available now? Can’t seem to find them


----------



## Ozythemandias

thermal guy said:


> Are these available now? Can’t seem to find them


Looks like they're currently all sold out on his site. Have to wait for his next preorder


----------



## SmCaudata

Love my Synergy lights. Started with my grey BFG. After watching the work on IG got a green, gold, black Synergy 2. This light really needs lithiums, but the quick access to three modes, plus ramp is great. Also, it's a steal considering it is made by hand by one guy including some of the best anno I've seen.
Anyone on the fence should just do it.

I'm eagerly awaiting an FML2 and maybe a synergy1 with these new electronics...

Sent from my SM-G975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------



## SmCaudata

He just posted his FML2 photos on IG for those interested. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAwRy81JmFc/?igshid=1juk86k01qpio



Sent from my SM-G975U using Candlepowerforums mobile app


----------

